# LED Shop lights w/ reflector shroud



## scr5008 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi everyone - Has anyone fitted their full shop with these lights (below)? I'm getting close to buying some shop lights for my new shop that I'm building. My shop will be 20×16 with 8ft wall, 12ft open ceiling peak.

Thinking 6 of these in fixtures w/ outlets should be OK. Seems like plenty of lumens and a good color temp, and with the outlets I could also plug in some strip/tube lights to illuminate some work-specific areas.

I did a quick search on the forums and didn't see anything.

http://www.rockler.com/led-shop-light-with-shroud

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-660W-Medium-Base-One-Piece-Single-Circuit-Outlet-Box-Mount-Glazed-Porcelain-Incandescent-Lampholder-White-9726-C2/301667438


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like LED A LOT!!! I have the 4 ft shop light type and then some cheap metal clamp on lights with led for spot tool lighting. I caught a sale at Sams for my 4 ft. light.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/linkable-shop-light-honeywell-led/prod20590154.ip?pid=_CSE_Google_PLA_768728&source=ifpla&CAWELAID=730010300000991557&adid=22222222627000078645&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=175694100227&wl4=pla-50612321215&wl5=9007968&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=1247713&wl11=online&wl12=768728&wl13=&wl15=40619254073&wl17=1o1&veh=sem


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Never tried, but would like to know how well they work… So give it a try and report back.


----------



## scr5008 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks - After reading the reviews and doing some quick sketches for light distribution, i went ahead and ordered 6 fixtures and 6 of the shrouded bulbs. I'll report back.

Still open to hear if y'all think that will be enough or not and any experience w/ them.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These lights seem very interesting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

My flourescent lights in my garage were getting bad, so i pulled them and put fixtures like you have pictured with regular led bulbs for temporary fix. Brighter than it's been in two years and they don't take ten minutes to warm up.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I have no regrets about switching to LED shop lights. I chose the 4ft strips, because they were flush and I have a short ceiling in my shop.

4000K is a good color temperature for a shop, IMHO.

Those lights should last a long time, based on the heat sink.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have 10 of those in my shop. My shop is 28×38. It had 12 - 2 bulb 4" t12. It just wasn't bright enough….which I replaced with 6 - 4 bulb T8's. I still had 10 conventional light fixtures with 100 watt bulbs though too. It got brighter but still not bright enough. So for Xmas I asked for and got two of the brighter ones with the shroud. I put them in the fixtures on the very far end of the shop. It lit up that end very well but, the shroud made the ceiling darker. So I ordered 8 more for the other fixtures but with out the shrouds…...it was shocking at how bright it made the place!

I have heard from other folks on this site that they are too bright and distracting, but I like them very much and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I am considering taking down the t-8s because I am not sure if the contribute or not as they are all on one circuit. I don't think you will be sorry…..I'll be interested to hear if the shrouds are a help or not…..my ceiling is 8 foot, but I think if yours was higher the the shrouds might be better.

Oh, I also put a couple of the 5500 lumen strip lights above my work benches, too….I got those from rockler too….they are the icing on the cake.

Let us know….
Mike


----------



## scr5008 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks, Mike - Great info! I'll have a completed shop with electrical in the next 3 weeks! These will be installed and I'll post some pics.

Glad I went with 6. I think that will be good "general" light, and then having the focussed light w/ tubes/strips should be more than plenty.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate these lights. I have tried them in my shop, and while the light is plenty bright, it is also harsh and very directional. They cast hard shadows, and didn't have the warm look I was after. I switched back to huge 300w equivalent CFL's.

In my review I called these "Alien Interrogation Lights."


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The 4ft LED shop lights are routinely $20-$25 at Costco. I'd buy a stack of those before I mucked around with something like the light in the original post.


----------



## scr5008 (Sep 12, 2015)

Quick update - I got the lights in the mail last night. I screwed one in to my garage just to see how bright and what the light is like. These are awesome! I'll try to get a pic tonight, but one of them placed in the middle of a 2 car garage was a surprising amount of light… 2 of these would be plenty for a non-workshop garage.

6 will be mounted in my shop… I'll have pics in my other thread once electrical is done.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> Quick update - I got the lights in the mail last night. I screwed one in to my garage just to see how bright and what the light is like. These are awesome! I ll try to get a pic tonight, but one of them placed in the middle of a 2 car garage was a surprising amount of light… 2 of these would be plenty for a non-workshop garage.
> 
> 6 will be mounted in my shop… I ll have pics in my other thread once electrical is done.
> 
> - scr5008


Kudos on the new lights! I got a few of their LED Big Bulbs a couple months back (barely 8ft ceilings, so I though the reflector wouldn't work as well as on a 10-12 ft) and love 'em! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## scr5008 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey y'all - sorry for the delay, been busy with the house reno and havent had a chance to really get much done in the shop. Here are two pics of the lights. This pic makes them look too bright, but when you're in the shop it's perfect… very little shadow, the lights are high enough up so you're not looking at the bulbs, and the light is nice and white.

Also - I'll post more in my full shop build topic, rather than just here on the lighting thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/234665


----------



## Jeff_M_81 (Jul 19, 2017)

Moke,

Which bulbs did you buy? I want to replace bulbs in my basement shop and garage with something that will brighten everything up and not darken up the ceiling.

Thanks



> I have 10 of those in my shop. My shop is 28×38. It had 12 - 2 bulb 4" t12. It just wasn t bright enough….which I replaced with 6 - 4 bulb T8 s. I still had 10 conventional light fixtures with 100 watt bulbs though too. It got brighter but still not bright enough. So for Xmas I asked for and got two of the brighter ones with the shroud. I put them in the fixtures on the very far end of the shop. It lit up that end very well but, the shroud made the ceiling darker. So I ordered 8 more for the other fixtures but with out the shrouds…...it was shocking at how bright it made the place!
> 
> I have heard from other folks on this site that they are too bright and distracting, but I like them very much and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I am considering taking down the t-8s because I am not sure if the contribute or not as they are all on one circuit. I don t think you will be sorry…..I ll be interested to hear if the shrouds are a help or not…..my ceiling is 8 foot, but I think if yours was higher the the shrouds might be better.
> 
> ...


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.rockler.com/led-big-bulbs the 4275…they are awesome. I've had a year now and love it everytime I turn the lights on…..


----------



## scr5008 (Sep 12, 2015)

I completely agree - Been in the shop with these bulbs (mine have the shroud) for a few months and they're incredible. I couldn't be happier with the lighting situation.


----------

